# Vassal Gaming Club



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Heresy Online Vassal Gaming Club

*Sqwerlpunk and I have been working our way through the Vassal forums, deleting the old irrelevant content and looking for ideas and inspiration to help deliver our Vassal Gaming club.

It was run unofficially with little success (which is to be expected without forum backing) by Kronus last year. This time though I'm fully behind the idea.

I've chosen Sqwerlpunk as the man to run this side of the site. Right off the bat he's been shuffling the forums around and looking at ways to improve and help this thing run smoothly.

We still need some member feedback though.

I've added a poll to see what day of the week would be best for you guys. Obviously timezone play a factor so we'll start early and finish late. I'd say 6pm GMT up to 6am GMT would give ample time for people in different timezones to pick a time to meet up and game.

Some of the things Sqwerlpunk has added so far include.


A game organisation forum.
A Heresy Gaming Club chat room.
A terrain board download forum.
We've also decided on a few ground rules to help advertise the gaming club. 

Firstly, all of the rooms the club members set up in the Vassal client during the gaming night should be called 

Heresy Gaming Club 1
Heresy Gaming Club 2
Heresy Gaming Club 3 

Lastly, peoples usernames should have the tag [HGC] added after them.

So I'll be Jezlad[HGC]

This is really just to advertise the fact we're running a club and hopefully bring new players into the group.

If you have any concerns, ideas or suggestions just post them up here. 
​


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

personally wednesday and satruday, because I'm not netted every weekend, but I am most wednesdays, and you still get a weekend game in.

M


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Weekends for me! I'd vote that way but I can only pick one day.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

thats about 10am to 10PM for me and soupy. Lazy day Sunday is best for me.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd be down with Wednesday and Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

wednesday or sunday, but someone would have to teach me how to work vassal a bit.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Wednesday will probably be my best bet. Though I'm sure I could do most sundays


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

depending on what day you decide ill be up for this, though with uni work i wont be able to do it regularly.


----------



## TwistedOne (Jan 25, 2009)

Saturday would be the best for me


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Saturday for sure. Can't do Wednesdays or Sundays as I'm at the real club those days.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Sigh* 
Looks like Monday's not really an option then...sadly I work Wednesday night, Thursday Night, Saturday Night...and have real life Gaming Clubs on both Tuesday and Sunday...Perhaps it serves me right for being greedy...


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm on all the time, so you you'll still get some games.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Appreciate it :biggrin: although, I won't be on much, to be honest, until I get my blasted Eldar army up to scratch...I've got a maximum of 28 days painting time, and I still have some models to buy  and to test the list, at least Vassal can help me there...


----------

